# Aloha Help me ID these plants and mosses from Hawaii. Mahalo



## WabiKasuH20Fall (Apr 4, 2012)

**Help me ID, complete pics of all new plants collected while in Hawaii, these plants were all mostly collected in and near the Kohala Rain Forrest at around 2000' elevation. :mrgreen:

Thanks to the members of my local club I have been able to ID the first as your basic terrestrial Sphagnum Moss.

Still special to me since I have yet to see it in ay set ups and gathered it myself from a very special place folks don't see everyday.

Additional to that I have updated this thread to include at least one snap of each plant I collected while hiking the Kohala Rain Rorrest.

The first plant has already been ID'd and is indeed Sphaghnum Moss the rest though have yet to be ID'd or seen by anyone other then myself since returning from Hawaii on Saturday.

I was also able to harvest some nice small Orchid specimens including one that smells lovely of coconut, and I cant wait for that one to grow. The person who helped me collect these said each one will do well in the waterfall tank I have arriving this weekend  Finally and there are a few red bromellaid and some red Hawaiian tee like plants I would like to get Positive ID's also on. There are quite a few pics so enjoy and I apologize if too many. Lo Siento. :mrgreen:

The clump...









close up of one node...









The last shots taken where I collected it from in its natural habitat:



























Grows well emersed as well as submerged from what I saw:


















The new unseen shots,plants: Taken w/ iPhone as (DSLR Camera was the victim in all this plant pillaging  .)






























































Think this may be a small terrestrial orchid although unsurem may just be grass, found on trail growing in mud had small flowers


















This is an unusual one:

















These are probably my Favorite if I can get them to take off.

















Left is two shoots/ rhizomes of Awapuhi Shampoo Ginger, Right is two tubars of a nice rare Fern that grows rampant in Hawaii. 









Another mystery fern/moss

















Not sure here I was told it thrives with wet to submerged roots like a Taro although not Taro, produces a pretty purple flower I am told. Very hardy as well. No ID though









Orchids:




































This is a Coconut scented Orchid truly amazing and beautiful. The flower is still holding on after transport, I hope to see many more of those flowers is I can make it a happy home. 









These are all over the Island and grow on the lava rocks with no soil or anything. They seem to do well.









Last ones, these are like bromelliad pitcher type plants that also were growing on the lava rocks bare root.









Enjoy and thanks for viewing. Let me know if anyone has any ID's on any of the plants. Totally would appreciate being able to get ID's on these as they were all collected in the wild. Mahalo 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

1-7 are all Sphagnum species. 

8-9 looks like Pohlia sp. I'm guessing this was collected in or near the Sphagnum, as they usually grow together. 

13 looks like a Thuidium sp.

17-18 is Dicranum sp.

22 and 23 might be a Plagiomnium sp.


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

pretty sure this plant is a Rorripa sp.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks folks for the ID's I appreciate it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow. Those habitat pictures are fascinating! Where is that place? Is it close to Sacramento?


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (Apr 4, 2012)

Uh...... Hawaii, so not really sorry. Not quite


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm pity. Its a nice spot. Strange plants.


----------

